# Please pray for my dad if you will



## Core Lokt (Jul 18, 2016)

He has a couple of things that he needs to make changes on if he wants to hang around. Sooner than later changes. He got a wake up call today at the Dr. He is a God loving man but free will is standing in the way just like all of us. I thank you and God bless all of you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 18, 2016)

Prayer sent


----------



## Headshot (Jul 18, 2016)

Prayers added.  Hope things go well for him and all of you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2016)

prayers sent.....


----------



## riverbank (Jul 19, 2016)

Prayers from here sir


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Got your Dad in my Prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 19, 2016)

My prayers for your Dad


----------



## Katalee (Jul 28, 2016)

Will pray for him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2016)

Prayers being sent for your Dad in hopes that he will make those necessary changes and SOON too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen. Dad is doing a little better but still has some things to change. keep him in your prayers if you will.

Thanks again


----------

